# mosquitoes biting my birds



## "PA BLIND" (Nov 3, 2010)

What can i use when a mosquito bites my young ones?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Please let us know where you are located for starters.

Mosquitoes can carry Paramyxovirus (PMV), so if you have a mosquito problem then you should probably vaccinate your birds for PMV.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello PABlind,

Mosquitoes are always Bad news in the Loft, Plus as you Know they carry all kinds of Infectious Transmissible bites, I would start by cleaning the Loft and Grab a 32 oz Spray bottle, Add ½ tsp of ACV, 2 Garlic Cloves chopped up fine with 2 drops of Ivory or Dawn antibacterial dish soap and fill the rest of the Spray bottle with water & mix well. Spray this Solution all round the inside of the lofts, Floor, in & under Nest Boxes and Ceiling, I have even sprayed it on my young, But that’s up to you…!… I have found that the Vapors cause no ill effects to the birds, but open doors & vents if you want…!… I would also spread Food grade diatomaceous earth in and around the loft, Also add 1 or 2 chopped up garlic cloves in their drinking water and Fresh water the next day, then ACV in their drinking water and Fresh water the next day for a week… I would also apply Aloe Vera Gel to the Bites which I have used in the Past & I also add Aloe vera Juice to their Drinking water… I hope some of these methods I use helps, and I know there are a lot of great folks on this forum with other methods that will give you others ways of combating the Mosquito Problem… If You like you can Read more detailed Information on bug problems on my Website, Just click below….

Louie


----------



## "PA BLIND" (Nov 3, 2010)

the aloe you talking about is it that one with the yellow inside?


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

"PA BLIND" said:


> the aloe you talking about is it that one with the yellow inside?


I think you may be talking about the plant it self…?… I would stray away from using the plants, Because there are a few diff plants and I also wouldn’t take a chance that they may have been sprayed with Insecticides…!… Unless you know…?… they sell Antibacterial Aloe Vera in a tube for insect bites for Children, I would try that…!… Check out my Website and you’ll get a better Idea, I wrote a whole article on the Subject…

Louie


----------



## "PA BLIND" (Nov 3, 2010)

i did put it on already to day before i sow your reply but i will see whats the out comes.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Young birds are more preone for pox old birds are not. If they get pox it can spread. You want the pox to dry. Calimine lotion Can help. BUT the pox will dry on its own. In a shrt time But you will see it for atleast a month. Cintranila keep them away. But the birds should not be around it. Screening the loft keeps them way. You can treat them for pox But as said mostly young birds get it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If mosquitoes are that bad around your loft, you really should vaccinate for pox. Screening does keep them out, and some have even used mosquito netting.


----------

